# Netherlands to Greece



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

My wife and I spent three weeks in May-June 05 driving down to Greece from a small camper hire firm just inside the Netherlands Germany border at Reuver.
The camper was an old Hymer 2.5td (Fiat ), 4 berth, 5.5mtrs long.

It was a great adventure (for us!) - through Germany (overnight stop in a packed site) then Austria. Met up with sister in Vienna for a lunch (Wienerschnitzel of course) then south through Hungary, overnight stop in an almost deserted campsite followed by a shop in the biggest ASDA you've ever seen!

Then South again through Serbia (great for driving, just get your wheels in the ruts and you can relax like you're on an inter-city). Tolls were beginning to mount by this time, as were diesel costs. Lunch in Belgrade - very trendy though still showing our bomb damage. Surprisingly friendly. Skirted around Kosovo. Couldn't find the campsite so spent the night in a car-park. South again through Macedonia, cheerful lot, and then into Greece. Overnight stop on a suburban river bank.

The weather had got gradually warmer the further South we got - as expected. Overnight ferry to Evvia in Greece. Found the campsite about 11.30pm, on the beach. We were the only customers but in its heyday it must have been a metropolis.

Awoke to a bit of drizzle, that turned into rain, that turned into a downpour that continued for the enxt three days. As usual the locals said it was most unusual! So after three days of fruitless second home searching we decided to make the most of the next two weeks .... across to Ptra for a ferry to Ancona, from Ancona to Croatia, then Slovenia, Italy (Venice) and back through Austria (Saltzberg) and Germany.

Great trip, but caught a very bad dose of flu!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That sounds brilliant Seeker - can you give us a more detailed route down from Hungary into Greece - I didn't know that was still a "safe" option. Methinks that might be another one for my "to do" list.

ps - welcome to MHF


----------

